# Lacy Redwood Burl "Sharpie"



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2014)

Just finished this one for Cliff (full details over in the For-trade thread here) ... it uses the Sharpie refill which screws into the barrel and has a snap-cap to keep the tip from drying out.

It's made from a piece of his lacy redwood burl, with a black ebonite finial. The barrel and cap are line with black ebonite (which let me tap fine screw threads inside them), and I made a coupling out of brass to hold the clip and finial on the cap.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd surely lose it, but that Sharpie is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

Time for a step by step how to. Hint hint

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 21, 2014)

Duncan
That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Time for a step by step how to. Hint hint


Step 1: organize a group buy of custom-made 0.450" x 26tpi taps on the IAP to get the price down from $120 to $30 ...
Step 2: I'll just wait for you to complete step 1 before giving you any more ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Who can? Duncan! 

Dude! That is one awesomely outstanding stupendously looking sharpie!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Who can? Duncan!
> 
> Dude! That is one awesomely outstanding stupendously looking sharpie!!!



Aw ...  Thanks for your kind words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Step 1: organize a group buy of custom-made 0.450" x 26tpi taps on the IAP to get the price down from $120 to $30 ...
> Step 2: I'll just wait for you to complete step 1 before giving you any more ...


Yeah I'll start searching eBay. Lol. This coming year I will have some taps and dies. Got my first full year of turning under my belt so I figure it's time I make a pen from scratch this coming year.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I'll start searching eBay. Lol. This coming year I will have some taps and dies. Got my first full year of turning under my belt so I figure it's time I make a pen from scratch this coming year.


Let's touch base before you start investing in gear. I made a couple of mistakes in the tooling I bought, so there's stuff that sits unused because it simply isn't the right tool for the job, if I can help you avoid the same mistakes I made at least somebody will benefit from my experience


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Let's touch base before you start investing in gear. I made a couple of mistakes in the tooling I bought, so there's stuff that sits unused because it simply isn't the right tool for the job, if I can help you avoid the same mistakes I made at least somebody will benefit from my experience


I posted in iap looking for someone local. Only guy I know won't tell ANYTHING. I downloaded a few tutorials from there and plan to read them throughly. But that is exactly what I was afraid of doing. Buying a bunch of stuff that I don't need. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cool looking sharpie. Very nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 22, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Step 1: organize a group buy of custom-made 0.450" x 26tpi taps on the IAP to get the price down from $120 to $30 ...
> Step 2: I'll just wait for you to complete step 1 before giving you any more ...



@duncsuss
OK step 1 is complete!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2015)

Extremely well done Duncan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

Great job! I like that sharpie idea, I would probably use one of those more than a pen, sounds like not so easy to make though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Great job! I like that sharpie idea, I would probably use one of those more than a pen, sounds like not so easy to make though...


Thanks! About the same degree of difficulty as a custom (kitless) pen -- a bit more complex than a kit pen, but it isn't rocket surgery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 1, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Extremely well done Duncan


Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 17, 2015)

Did a tut get done on this?


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 19, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Did a tut get done on this?


I never got started on another one of these pens, Greg -- so no, I haven't written up a tutorial. Short attention span (and not enough lathe time to do everything I want.)

Colin @Schroedc organized another group buy of the custom taps for cutting the barrel threads, he (or one of the folks who bought a tap in his group) might have written up something.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I never got started on another one of these pens, Greg -- so no, I haven't written up a tutorial. Short attention span (and not enough lathe time to do everything I want.)
> 
> Colin @Schroedc organized another group buy of the custom taps for cutting the barrel threads, he (or one of the folks who bought a tap in his group) might have written up something.


Yup, I bought one of the taps. As a sound guy I always have a sharpie. The body section I feel comfortable doing but how do you make the cap work?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 19, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Yup, I bought one of the taps. As a sound guy I always have a sharpie. The body section I feel comfortable doing but how do you make the cap work?


I read a post on IAP about attaching the cap ... That guy uses the plastic cap and installs it inside the wood cap with a small screw ... Hope to get my tap soon and will try this out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 20, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> I read a post on IAP about attaching the cap ... That guy uses the plastic cap and installs it inside the wood cap with a small screw ... Hope to get my tap soon and will try this out



Exactly where I got the beginnings of how I made the cap ... Rick Herrell's post on THIS LINK 

I had to get a bit fancier, since I wanted to add a clip to the cap, which involved creating a threaded brass post for the clip ring to sit around and the finial to screw onto. (My first attempts were using pieces of acrylic blank, but they weren't strong enough for both the cap finial and the snap-fit cap to be screwed into the other end.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

